# Meet Dracarys and Stormborn - 7 week old blue and siamese boys!



## franzi (Jul 3, 2012)

Today I got my first rats! I got them from a local breeder, they are seven week old brothers and they are so lovely and bundle-able!! The blue is named Stormborn and the Siamese is named Dracarys.


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

Cute cute cute!


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

Beautiful! Rats are awesome.... you'll love being a new rat owner! Very rewarding!


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Too cute... I love their names. Very unique. How did you come up with them?


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

They are very cute indeed. Rats are so awesome as part of the family.


----------



## franzi (Jul 3, 2012)

Yay! You're all very welcoming 

never-sleep: The names are from Game of Thrones, both related to my favourite character. Stormborn is a nickname of Daenerys Targaryen because she was born during a storm. I gave the name to my blue because he is grey like a rain cloud and it was pouring with rain when I brought him home. Dracarys is a word that Daenerys says that means dragon fire - I won't say more so as not to spoil it for those who don't watch/haven't watched yet! I gave my siamese the name because he has ruby eyes - fiery! - and he is pale-haired like Daenerys.


----------



## Valitra (Jun 27, 2012)

Dracarys looks just like my Boo hehe, cute little family there. ^^
I totally watched Game of Thrones as well, love the dragon girl. XD


----------

